# Lyft's new weekly ride challenge to drivers



## Unkar's Muffins (Mar 9, 2017)

Power Driver Bonus is going away and being replaced by "Weekly Ride Challenge"!

At least for me, they said I get NO BONUS until I reach 135 f#@king rides! THAT is insane! I'm already choking to get 120 rides a week and I often do not even get that (I do 35-40 hrs/wk). 15 more rides a week is about 6 more hours of driving, if it's moderately busy.

I also noticed Lyft is advertising a $1250 bonus for new summer drivers. I take it they are screwing established drivers to offer that high a bonus for newbs.


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver♧ (Apr 5, 2018)

Unkar's Muffins said:


> Power Driver Bonus is going away and being replaced by "Weekly Ride Challenge"!
> 
> At least for me, they said I get NO BONUS until I reach 135 f#@king rides! THAT is insane! I'm already choking to get 120 rides a week and I often do not even get that (I do 35-40 hrs/wk). 15 more rides a week is about 6 more hours of driving, if it's moderately busy.
> 
> I also noticed Lyft is advertising a $1250 bonus for new summer drivers. I take it they are screwing established drivers to offer that high a bonus for newbs.


I thought that you were camping out in a van down by the river?


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

Man so many things wrong with that. Like ,...

Who are those fools asking for personalized and flexable incentives ? How 'bout just raising the Rates instead of chasing my tail that I will never catch.

Weekly Ride Challenge, More pipe dreams from the Cubical. How about Challenging the woman before you.

I can just see these Knucklheads laughing at us, the drivers, in the board room. It's a Win Win for us.


----------



## Ski Free (Jul 16, 2017)

Unkar's Muffins said:


> Power Driver Bonus is going away and being replaced by "Weekly Ride Challenge"!
> 
> At least for me, they said I get NO BONUS until I reach 135 f#@king rides! THAT is insane! I'm already choking to get 120 rides a week and I often do not even get that (I do 35-40 hrs/wk). 15 more rides a week is about 6 more hours of driving, if it's moderately busy.
> 
> I also noticed Lyft is advertising a $1250 bonus for new summer drivers. I take it they are screwing established drivers to offer that high a bonus for newbs.


What is the bonus for 135 rides?


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

FormerTaxiDriver♧ said:


> I thought that you were camping out in a van down by the river?


LOL!


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Unkar's Muffins said:


> Power Driver Bonus is going away and being replaced by "Weekly Ride Challenge"!
> 
> At least for me, they said I get NO BONUS until I reach 135 f#@king rides! THAT is insane! I'm already choking to get 120 rides a week and I often do not even get that (I do 35-40 hrs/wk). 15 more rides a week is about 6 more hours of driving, if it's moderately busy.
> 
> I also noticed Lyft is advertising a $1250 bonus for new summer drivers. I take it they are screwing established drivers to offer that high a bonus for newbs.


Takes 3 months to Realize there is No Future.
By that time they have 12,000 miles on their cars and are still broke

Puke stains.
Damaged trim.
Need new tires.


----------



## Pulledclear (Oct 31, 2017)

Looks like I picked a bad week to stop sniffing glue.


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

I am not sure of I ever even came close to half of what they are asking for pdb peak hours or total rides wise for the first $10 pdb and there are weeks I am online over 100 hours a week

But I am optimistic cause the last few changes Lyft has made I think are great like changing the names, and the only kind of bonus I ever hit was a streak bonus twice out of maybe a few dozen lol

As a luxsuv driver they need to understand that I would rather slap my mom than let a lyft/line rider in my car. Any incentive forcing SUV drivers to do line and lyft, just dont even bother us with that nonsense.

Again why is lux cheaper than lyftxl?


----------



## Unkar's Muffins (Mar 9, 2017)

Ski Free said:


> What is the bonus for 135 rides?


It is $261, now. That is LESS than the $275 for 120 rides I was having.

When I first started driving about 18 months ago, the bonus was $220 for 75 rides. Then it went to 85 rides for the same bonus. Then it was $180 for 95 rides. Then they scaled it back to 85. Then it jumped up to 105 rides for $175 only, otherwise $275 for 120 rides.

Now they have us on a "weekly ride challenge" to do nearly DOUBLE the rides just to get the first possible bonus, otherwise you get NO BONUS AT ALL.


----------



## nj2bos (Mar 18, 2018)

I would rather do 2x as many total rides and not have to worry about acceptance rate or peak hour ride count. Just me though.


----------



## fairsailing (May 16, 2016)

They have apparently made the decision to cut experienced drivers pay substantially, and just keep raising the recruiting bonus when they need more cars. We are saturated here during the slow summer and Lyft is offering $600/$600 to new drivers for rides during their first 30 days.


----------



## Goduckies (Mar 23, 2017)

No peak hours or 90% acceptance... finally... I've talked to lyft reps in my cars in sf for the last year to get rid of that and they might have finally listened.


----------



## Bus Bozo (May 25, 2018)

The weekly ride bonus is a joke. It's the same thing a commissioned salesman faces....you must always beat your past numbers to make bonus. I made it by the skin of my teeth one week, but drove 7 days. Not my usual MO, nor do I intend to make it so.


----------



## Unkar's Muffins (Mar 9, 2017)

Goduckies said:


> No peak hours or 90% acceptance... finally... I've talked to lyft reps in my cars in sf for the last year to get rid of that and they might have finally listened.


I had thought about it some more and can see how getting rid of peak rides and acceptance requirements makes drivers closer to independent contractors.

The problem is Lyft has SUBSTANTIALLY increased the ride requirement so high, that you are only going to get a bonus if you are working 40+ hours.

Guys, I work in the SF Bay area, Lyft's backyard. The population density is very high and tons of middle class and wealthy people all over. BUT even with that great advantage, I m still barely able to make the first tier bonus ($175) at 105 rides for the week. If I work 7 days a week, I can make 120 rides for the second tier bonus (of $275), but BARELY! Lyft's new "challenge" is 135 rides a week, or NO BONUS AT ALL.

Looking into alternative jobs now. I cannot and do not want to do 135 rides a week. THAT is a LOT of sitting and driving, with no guarantee I can even meet that "challenge".

The ONLY silver lining is that Lyft seems to I'm that the "weekly ride challenge" can change. Perhaps they will lower the requirement at some point.


----------



## nj2bos (Mar 18, 2018)

Unkar's Muffins said:


> I had thought about it some more and can see how getting rid of peak rides and acceptance requirements makes drivers closer to independent contractors.
> 
> The problem is Lyft has SUBSTANTIALLY increased the ride requirement so high, that you are only going to get a bonus if you are working 40+ hours.
> 
> ...


Good point. The average ride count for a busy market is 3 per hour. So 135/3 = 45 hours for the first tier bonus. And in reality it's just a bonus of ~$1.30 per ride. Not bad, but not worth slaving over. In other words, nobody is gonna jump up and strive for this. Full timers will like it.

They need a lower tier attainable goal.. like 50 rides for $50.. to make me get out of bed.


----------



## Goduckies (Mar 23, 2017)

Uber is 150 for 460 this week, so 80 rides for 220 m to h and 240 70 rides f to s. I can usually do those in 5 days 3 for 80 2 for 70 and about 55 hrs. So its doable if you work hard. But not for 175. Or 275 460 for sure though.


----------



## chicagolyftpiper (Jun 17, 2018)

Honestly sounds way better than being forced to do Lines (no more acceptance rate) and drive the shit 5-7pm shift to attempt to get peak rides.


----------



## William Fenton (Jan 1, 2018)

There is a rideshare company that has a minimum ride payment of $14.00 (that is what the driver gets).


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

that is 19.something rides a day 7 days a week. you have your work cut out for you. its so damn slow here with lyft last few weeks you would have to be on line 15 hours a day to get this some days. others it might only take 8 hours.


----------



## Kemo1 (May 26, 2016)

I hope everyone read exactly the terms of the new so called Bonus.. IF YOY QUALIFY ONE WEEK YOU WONT QUALIFY FOR THE NEXT.. so it’s not a weekly thing


----------



## hulksmash (Apr 26, 2016)

I’ve never done enough rides to meet any PDB but it’s nice to know that there is a possibility of just being able to back into the bonus by just working my normal strategy and not worrying about AR or peak hours. Also nice to know that rides on all platforms and in all locations count.


----------



## Jennyma (Jul 16, 2016)

nj2bos said:


> I would rather do 2x as many total rides and not have to worry about acceptance rate or peak hour ride count. Just me though.


I agree. I couldn't get the peak rides in ever.


----------



## justlurking (Oct 20, 2015)

Kemo1 said:


> I hope everyone read exactly the terms of the new so called Bonus.. IF YOY QUALIFY ONE WEEK YOU WONT QUALIFY FOR THE NEXT.. so it's not a weekly thing


"however, if you qualified one week for a challenge, you do not automatically qualify the next week."

Automatically being the operative word. I'm guessing that reading comprehension skills aren't your strongpoint.


----------



## Jennyma (Jul 16, 2016)

All I know is after the week I got it, the rides I needed doubled and it’s not the amount of rides I give so I can’t get it. The the following week it was like 3 more rides on top of that. It needs to come back down not continue to rise


----------



## Andre Benjamin 6000 (Nov 11, 2016)

Same ole carrot, different stick.


----------



## Hitchhiker (Mar 6, 2018)

What's the difference between weekly ride challenge & power drive bonus?

I'm offered a ride challenge bonus. It can change slightly from week to week, but this week it's: $86 for 72 rides, or $127 for 83 rides. I'm interested in knowing what cities pay a higher rider challenge bonuses than what I'm offered. To see if it would be worth moving to that area, or would the cost of living there be higher & offset the extra bonus income.

I notice that when I complete the highest ride bonus, they raise the ride requirements the next week, with bonus not increasing that much. When Lyft raises the requirement, I'll just complete the smaller ride bonus. Sending Lyft a clear message I'm not willing to play their little game.


----------



## fairsailing (May 16, 2016)

Now 3rd week in a row with nothing. No streaks, no guarantees, no power zones and platinum drivers say even trip length is gone for them. Still have not seen any details of the new plan other than here. But hold on to your wallets!


----------



## Hitchhiker (Mar 6, 2018)

Kemo1 said:


> I hope everyone read exactly the terms of the new so called Bonus.. IF YOY QUALIFY ONE WEEK YOU WONT QUALIFY FOR THE NEXT.. so it's not a weekly thing


I'm sure that's true for some areas. Luckily I'm offered it every week, living in a highly populated, poor city environment


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

Unkar's Muffins said:


> 'm already choking to get 120 rides a week


They want you to come to the conclusion that Shared rides and minimum rides are good.



fairsailing said:


> They have apparently made the decision to cut experienced drivers pay substantially


Yup. Offer a bonus that almost no one will hit.



Bus Bozo said:


> 's the same thing a commissioned salesman faces....you must always beat your past numbers to make bonus.


... oh and by the way we are hiring more sales people. But good luck.


----------



## Hitchhiker (Mar 6, 2018)

William Fenton said:


> There is a rideshare company that has a minimum ride payment of $14.00 (that is what the driver gets).


Can you share the name of this generous rideshare company?


----------



## Ziggy (Feb 27, 2015)

Unkar's Muffins said:


> The ONLY silver lining is that Lyft seems to I'm that the "weekly ride challenge" can change. Perhaps they will lower the requirement at some point.


The only thing that Lyft (and Uber) lower is how much a driver makes.



kingcorey321 said:


> that is 19.something rides a day 7 days a week. you have your work cut out for you. its so damn slow here with lyft last few weeks you would have to be on line 15 hours a day to get this some days. others it might only take 8 hours.


That's why they are hiring more drivers- with more drivers on the road, you'll never hit the required rides threshold and then they will not have to pay out the bonus


----------



## Andre Benjamin 6000 (Nov 11, 2016)

Ziggy said:


> The only thing that Lyft (and Uber) lower is how much a driver makes.
> 
> That's why they are hiring more drivers- with more drivers on the road, you'll never hit the required rides threshold and then they will not have to pay out the bonus


Yep! I'm terribly confused as to why more drivers don't understand these two simple concepts.


----------



## Hitchhiker (Mar 6, 2018)

Ziggy said:


> That's why they are hiring more drivers- with more drivers on the road, you'll never hit the required rides threshold and then they will not have to pay out the bonus


Think that depends where you drive. I never have a problem reaching the 83 ride challenge requirement in my area, since it's a city type environment, many poor people without cars. I'm always busy working nights, never wait long for a ping.


----------



## GuidingRock2112 (Sep 10, 2018)

I was stuck renting through Lyft for 5 months while waiting for a car loan to go through... Got a vehicle specifically for the PDB. Literally the week i start driving my new car, I find out without notice there is no more PDB. I didn't mind driving on Friday and Sat nights to meet the peak hour requirements, and I accept nearly 100% of the requests anyway, so I counted on the PDB every week. And it's what kept me driving for only Lyft all week. Now I haven't even been offered the Weekly Ride Challenge. I drive in Denver.
Does anyone know if Uber has weekly bonuses?


----------



## Reynob Moore (Feb 17, 2017)

They stopped doing these.


----------



## Jennyma (Jul 16, 2016)

I had one last week. They alternate the guarantee week and challenge with me. I prefer the challenge


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

No pdb no challenge here in small city mid America. Zip point nada. In four months there have been two streak offers.


----------



## Alexxx_Uber (Sep 3, 2018)

Here in NJ my bonus quest is 144$ for 72 rides. Not too bad. I catch it by about 30 hours driving each week. That means around 700$ earning in Total for a week.


----------



## Hitchhiker (Mar 6, 2018)

I’m also in NJ & Uber has taken away my Quest bonus offers, so I stopped driving for Uber.


----------



## Alexxx_Uber (Sep 3, 2018)

Exactly same - I stopped Uber in NJ as well. 
But an update for next week Lyft bonus: the Lyft assholes reduced the bonus as they see me able to catch it eveyweek. They brought it down about 20 dollars.
I think about switching to Uber for next week maybe


----------



## KK2929 (Feb 9, 2017)

Unkar's Muffins said:


> Power Driver Bonus is going away and being replaced by "Weekly Ride Challenge"!
> 
> At least for me, they said I get NO BONUS until I reach 135 f#@king rides! THAT is insane! I'm already choking to get 120 rides a week and I often do not even get that (I do 35-40 hrs/wk). 15 more rides a week is about 6 more hours of driving, if it's moderately busy.
> 
> I also noticed Lyft is advertising a $1250 bonus for new summer drivers. I take it they are screwing established drivers to offer that high a bonus for newbs.


-----

I'm in L.A., also. The only Ride Challenge that I see is 49 trips for $50 plus 10 more trips for $41. Are you renting a car ?? Renters are offered different programs plus discounts off their rental fees.
That is Lyfts way of encouraging you to take the Shared Rides - IMO. Those rides may pay less but the ride count goes toward the high number you are trying to reach.


----------



## 240BIGWINO (Jul 1, 2018)

I haven't been given one in three weeks in Maryland. Plenty of other drivers get them. I'm told it's random and nobody in the whole company can give me a reason I'm not getting offers. Trying to keep my driving on the light side so when I do get one it's attainable.


----------

